# Packaging T shirt for delivery UK



## sobergoose (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi 

Im desperately looking for ideas on packaging please. I was thinking of vacuum packing but have been unable to find a supplier in UK. Has anyone got any suggestions on how I can package my t shirts to post please? UK suppliers only. 
I have asked this question on UK forum but no reply...

Cheers


----------



## Nicolew (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm not sure how many you are sending, but I use uline.com to get my shipping supplies for shirts. If you are just sending up to 3 I use the plastic shipping bags but they have more resources for larger quanities. Good luck.


----------



## Nicolew (Aug 30, 2008)

sorry didn't see you only wanted uk suppliers my bad


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You can get Pizza box style containers?


----------



## sobergoose (Mar 23, 2011)

PositiveDave said:


> You can get Pizza box style containers?


Could you recommend a supplier in UK please? 

Thanks


----------



## calynd (Jul 21, 2009)

We have used www.boxes.tl-printing-and-packaging.co.uk and found them to be very reasonable. They make their boxes to your sizes and can also print on them too - what is great is that they do not have a minimum order


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I've used Cardboard Boxes, Cardboard Box, Packaging Boxes, Packaging Companies for Ebay from ASC Direct - The on-line packaging company


----------

